

Why ice cream cones are shaped the way they are - stansmith
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/july42014/index.html

======
richcuteguy34
That's pretty funny. Like the author said, it may not be true, but it's a fun
piece of analysis.

I can almost remember doing math like this at school.

------
squeakynick
Thanks for kind comments. Yes, it was meant as a little light hearted fun.
I've been writing a series of articles about solids inscribed inside others,
and this seemed a (stretched) way of giving the article a different spin.

------
sp332
Actually Δ ADE is not a right triangle. (Unless A is infinitely far away from
D and E.)

Edit: thanks TheLoneWolfling, I was looking at the wrong angle.

~~~
stansmith
Err, are you sure about that? It touches at one point, so that makes it a
tangent, so it's perpendicular to the circle. I think it it a right angle.

(This is the internet, so I'm sure there will shortly be lots of posts of: Yes
it is, no it isn't, and we'll find out for sure).

